# My modest shop



## MakMov (Apr 1, 2010)

I do have my own private potty.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 1, 2010)

That looks like a very nice place to have some fun. 
Nice to have a throne close by, too!

Thanks for the pic.

Dean


----------



## MakMov (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, I am just getting started with the mini mill and lathe.

I am upto making some basic helicopter parts. It still seems like everytime I turn around I need a new tool, fixture, or measuring device, but I am getting there little by little.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice shop. :bow:


----------



## ksouers (Apr 2, 2010)

MakMov  said:
			
		

> It still seems like everytime I turn around I need a new tool, fixture, or measuring device, but I am getting there little by little.



Get used to it ;D

Very nice shop. The great thing about have tools is that you can make many of the tools you find you need.


----------



## BigBore (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd take that shop, IN A HEART BEAT! Here's a photo of mine.......












.........Oh yeah, I don't have one .....YET  Yours looks very nice to me. Good job!

Ed


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice shop I have often wanted a paint booth. I usually just step out the bck door and paint under the overhang. 
Tin


----------



## Kermit (Apr 2, 2010)

I love that collection of plastic models. 

but where do you sit?     you need a stool with a rotating seat.  

for sure.


sitting and spinning,
Kermit


----------



## MakMov (Apr 2, 2010)

No fear. I sit over here.






That's some of my plastic anyway


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice setup.

It looks like you own a Hobby Shop.

Have you built all of those models?

If so, when do you have time to do anything else?

SAM


----------



## MakMov (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks,


_It looks like you own a Hobby Shop._

I have heard that before. 

No, those are all unbuilt. I did have the intention to build every singe one of them when I bought them; however, as you can see I haven't got around to building most of the yet. There is only about 450 kits + 1 wooden ship, dozens of stick and tissue, 10 scale RC airplanes, 18 RC helis, 2 RC cars 

It keeps me more or less out of trouble.

Lately I have been learning to use my mill and lathe building up tooling, and working on some drawings for a small 60 Degree 48 valve overhead cam V12 IC.

I drew up a really tiny 10mm bore X 7.5mm stroke but the smallest plugs I could find wer 10-40 thread and couldn't fit 4 valves and that plug in the chamber so I am upscaling it. 

A 16mm bore is about as small as one can go realisticlly with 4 valves per cyclinder and a commerically avaliable Viper plug.

I just got a get a new photo etching kit, since I sold my Autoetch, and update my resin casting equipment and I will have a pretty complete in-house model shop.


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice shop MakMov. My shop serves a dual purpose like yours. I machine and build my engines and I also build my plastic there although my stash is nowhere as large as yours. I mostly build cars and bikes with the occasional plane thrown in. 
 It doesn't look like you have your mill bolted down. Does that give you any problems?
gbritnell


----------



## MakMov (Apr 4, 2010)

It is not, and no, it hasn't really gave me problems.

I will eventually build an another bench for the lathe, mill and press and bolt them down then.


----------



## T70MkIII (May 18, 2010)

MakMov  said:
			
		

> ...working on some drawings for a small 60 Degree 48 valve overhead cam V12 IC.



Please start up a WIP build thread for this one!


----------

